# 8 loại mặt nạ Hàn Quốc được lòng các chị em nhất vì thực sự mang lại làn da căng mướt



## mai lan (27/6/18)

Không chỉ mang lại cảm giác sảng khoái, dễ chịu, 8 loại mặt nạ này còn thực sự giúp làn da trở nên mịn màng, tươi sáng lên trông thấy.



​
Đắp mặt nạ giờ đã trở thành bước không thể thiếu trong quy trình chăm sóc da của mỗi chị em. Không chỉ mang lại cảm giác sảng khoái, mặt nạ còn giúp làm sạch, dưỡng ẩm và chăm sóc để làn da trở nên tươi sáng, rạng rỡ. Tất nhiên, việc chọn ra được loại mặt nạ thực sự hiệu quả không phải là điều dễ dàng. Thế nhưng, các chị em cũng đừng lo bởi dưới đây là 8 loại mặt nạ Hàn Quốc rất được lòng các tín đồ làm đẹp và dù chọn loại nào cũng có thể mang lại làn da tươi sáng, đầy sức sống.

*1. J.ONE Jelly Pack Luminous Mask, $6 (Khoảng 137.000 VNĐ)*
Mặt nạ dưỡng 2 bước này rất đáng thử bởi nó giúp làn da trở nên tươi sáng, căng mướt và săn khỏe. Bước đầu tiên, bạn hãy đắp mặt nạ than tre hoạt tính để loại bỏ bụi bẩn, tế bào chết - tác nhân khiến da bị mụn, xỉn màu và cũng để làn da hấp thụ tốt nhất các dưỡng chất ở bước tiếp theo. Mặt nạ than tre hoạt tính có chứa HA, chiết xuất trà đen lên men, keo ong đen và fullerene giúp làn da hồi sinh và trở nên tươi sáng hơn. Sau khi đắp mặt nạ, bạn chuyển sang bước thoa tinh chất với thành phần HA, chiết xuất cúc La Mã, hoa rosa damascena để cấp ẩm sâu, làm dịu và săn da.




_J.ONE Jelly Pack Luminous Mask, $6 (Khoảng 137.000 VNĐ)._
​*2. Innisfree Green Tea My Real Squeeze Mask, $2 (Khoảng 45.000 VNĐ)*
Loại mặt nạ cellulose này bám vào da khá tốt, cung cấp hiệu quả những dưỡng chất từ thành phần chính là trà xanh ép lạnh. Chỉ từ 10 – 20 phút, làn da đã được cấp ẩm tức thì, cho bạn cảm giác sảng khoái và nếu sử dụng đều đặn, bạn sẽ thấy ngạc nhiên bởi làn da thực sự trở nên tươi sáng, mịn màng.




_Innisfree Green Tea My Real Squeeze Mask, $2 (Khoảng 45.000 VNĐ)._
​*3. Benton Snail Bee High Content Mask Pack, $3.2 (Khoảng 73.000 VNĐ)*
Loại mặt nạ này chứa chất nhầy từ ốc sên – thành phần có mặt trong rất nhiều sản phẩm chăm sóc da của Hàn Quốc. Chất nhầy từ ốc sên cùng nọc ong sẽ giúp làm dịu và đều màu da, tăng độ đàn hồi, khóa ẩm và kích thích sản sinh collagen giúp làn da luôn tươi trẻ, rạng rỡ. Không những thế, sản phẩm này còn vượt trội ở chỗ giúp làm mờ sẹo mụn, nám, tàn nhang và các biểu hiện tăng sắc tố da khác. Điều thú vị là sản phẩm này còn có chứng nhận không thí nghiệm trên động vật từ PETA.




_Benton Snail Bee High Content Mask Pack, $3.2 (Khoảng 73.000 VNĐ)._
​*4. DR.JART+ Mask Waterjet Soothing Hydra Solution, $7 (Khoảng 160.000 VNĐ)*
Mặt nạ của Dr. Jart vô cùng dịu nhẹ với các thành phần chiết xuất từ thiên nhiên như lô hội và phytoncide (chất kháng sinh tự nhiên từ thực vật). Không chỉ giúp loại bỏ bụi bẩn, bã nhờn tích tụ sâu trong các lỗ chân lông, loại mặt nạ này còn có thành phần kháng khuẩn để làn da thêm khỏe mạnh. Điều quan trọng là nếu sử dụng đều đặn, làn da của bạn sẽ trở nên tươi sáng, mịn màng hơn trông thấy.




_DR.JART+ Mask Waterjet Soothing Hydra Solution, $7 (Khoảng 160.000 VNĐ)._
​*5. By Wishtrend Natural Vitamin C21.5 Enhancing Sheet Mask, $6 (Khoảng 137.000 VNĐ)*
Mặt nạ của By Wishtrend chứa rất nhiều vitamin C và E. Hơn thế, loại mặt nạ này còn có thành phần chiết xuất 100% thiên nhiên với cây hắc mai biển cùng trà xanh giúp làm trẻ hóa làn da và cấp ẩm vô cùng hiệu quả.




_By Wishtrend Natural Vitamin C21.5 Enhancing Sheet Mask, $6 (Khoảng 137.000 VNĐ)._
​*6. Innisfree Aloe My Real Squeeze Mask, $2 (Khoảng 45.000 VNĐ)*
Mặt nạ của Innisfree rất giàu tinh chất lô hội được ép lạnh, bảo vệ làn da khỏi những tác động tiêu cực từ bên ngoài. Hơn thế, ngay khi đắp mặt nạ, bạn sẽ cảm nhận được ngay sự mát lành, dễ chịu từ tinh chất lô hội và nếu dùng chăm chỉ, làn da sẽ trở nên căng mướt, tươi sáng hơn rất nhiều.




_Innisfree Aloe My Real Squeeze Mask, $2 (Khoảng 45.000 VNĐ)._
​*7. Leaders Insolution Aquaringer Mask, $3.9 (Khoảng 89.000 VNĐ)*
Hàng trăm triệu chiếc mặt nạ được bán ra trên toàn thế giới mỗi năm đủ để thấy công dụng kỳ diệu của Leaders Insolution Aquaringer Mask. Ngoài cung cấp dưỡng chất, độ ẩm hiệu quả cho da căng mịn, mặt nạ của Leaders Insolution còn giúp loại bỏ da chết, nếp nhăn để làn da được trẻ, khỏe, tươi sáng hơn.




_Leaders Insolution Aquaringer Mask, $3.9 (Khoảng 89.000 VNĐ)._
​*8. DR.JART+ Rubber Mask Moist Lover, $18 (Khoảng 412.000 VNĐ)*
Mặt nạ 2 bước này hẳn là vô cùng quen thuộc với các tín đồ làm đẹp bởi bao bì bắt mắt. Bước đầu tiên, thoa tinh chất ampoule lên da rồi tiếp đó đắp mặt nạ cao su sẽ ngay lập tức làm mát và dịu da, tạo một lớp rào chắn để các dưỡng chất không bị bay hơi trước khi thẩm thấu vào sâu trong da bạn. Và như thế, làn da được chăm sóc toàn diện, trở nên sáng khỏe, mịn màng hơn.




_DR.JART+ Rubber Mask Moist Lover, $18 (Khoảng 412.000 VNĐ)._​
_Nguồn: Elle_​


----------



## minhchau (18/1/22)

Đắp mặt nạ giờ đã trở thành bước không thể thiếu trong quy trình chăm sóc da của mỗi chị em. Không chỉ mang lại cảm giác sảng khoái, mặt nạ còn giúp làm sạch, dưỡng ẩm và chăm sóc để làn da trở nên tươi sáng, rạng rỡ.


----------

